# My snail has babies on it.



## Chewie (Jul 21, 2010)

My snail had small lumps on it when I got it. They slowly got bigger and bigger and then they moved down to the bottom ( you can see the white spots where they started) Now you can see the eyes, feelers, whatever.. come out. The cool thing is that the small ones have ever smaller ones on them.


























I am new to the saltie sceen, everything is just so interesting and new to me.


----------



## Ursus sapien (Apr 21, 2010)

I've been keeping aquariums off and on my whole life, and it is still always new and interesting to me!


----------



## icecool (Apr 21, 2010)

Hey Chewie,
Where did you get the snail?? I HAVE THE EXACT SAME THING!!
Didn't notice it until last night. It was pretty neat.


----------



## Chewie (Jul 21, 2010)

Got it from J&L Aquatics. They called it a Strawberry snail I think. I think that the technical name is either Branded Trochus Snail (Trochus spp.) or a Pyramid Top Shell (Tectus spp). I am leaning more towards the Pyramid Top Shell as they grow to 3" and mine is at least that now, the other grows to 1".


----------



## Keri (Aug 2, 2010)

They are not baby snails - they are limpets!  Limpets are usually algae eaters and beneficial to a tank but I wonder why they are hanging out on the snail? Can you take the snail out and check to see that they have not pierced the shell? I don't know much about parasitic limpets but there are some that do feed on others, tho like I said most are harmless algae eaters.


----------



## Chewie (Jul 21, 2010)

Really... limpets. They have not pierced the shell as they do move around on the shell. They look the same as the snail,( the shell shape) only smaller thats why I was thinking they were babies. They defanatly eat algae as I can see them reaching for the glass and rock surface. Guess they are catching a free ride...lazy buggers LOL


----------



## icecool (Apr 21, 2010)

I've noticed the same thing. All they do is eat the algae on the glass. 

I actually have a limpet latched onto a bigger limpet that is latched onto the snail.


----------



## Keri (Aug 2, 2010)

I find limpets in my tank sometimes, they tend to "sleep" in one spot in the day and go out at to graze from there, returning to the same spot. Maybe these have picked your snail as "home"?


----------

